# Shot video



## jeebsy

[video=youtube;7L4n-aOzlNM]






1) Normally wouldn't put the portafilter in for so long before starting the pump but needs must due to lack of hands

2) I don't normally engage the lever halfway and leave it there before pulling the shot (no point as no line pressure) - think I panicked a bit.

Otherwise this is fairly representative of how my shots normally get prepped and pulled. Feedback welcome!


----------



## garydyke1

The dreaded hit the portafilter with the tamper. aaaaggghhhh my no 1 pet hate.

That grinder distribution is very off centre, you need to mod that chute


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thought espresso sorry expresso was your no 1 hate gary.......


----------



## Xpenno

Yeah, if you whack the PF you could be breaking the seal down the side of the puck, never mind any other fractures that might occur. I'd stay away from that personally.


----------



## Xpenno

RE getting the getting the dose more central, could you not just move the PF a little?


----------



## Neill

Love seeing these vids. That grinder looks great working. What make of cup is that?


----------



## GS11

Good video jeesby

Overall the extraction looked great:good:

A couple of things....

1. Are you getting 0% retention with the lens hood?... I use a brush in the throat and chute to achieve 0%

2. Notice the pressure gauge on brewtus already showing 9ish bar before you started pulling the shot? i would bleed the pressure off to 0bar before installing PF. (would this affect pre-infusion?)

3. I just dump my tamper straight on top the mound followed by a light nutate to level the grinds in basket. Though I do clean the edges of the basket with my finger where it comes into contact group seal.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> The dreaded hit the portafilter with the tamper. aaaaggghhhh my no 1 pet hate.
> 
> That grinder distribution is very off centre, you need to mod that chute





Xpenno said:


> Yeah, if you whack the PF you could be breaking the seal down the side of the puck, never mind any other fractures that might occur. I'd stay away from that personally.


There can be a lot of shit stuck to the side of basket - aside from getting a Torr how do you deal with that? Or does it matter?



Xpenno said:


> RE getting the getting the dose more central, could you not just move the PF a little?


I do try but it'd be nice if it just dropped more centrally



Neill said:


> Love seeing these vids. That grinder looks great working. What make of cup is that?


Acme - not that keen on the bigger cups but love the espresso ones.


----------



## jeebsy

GS11 said:


> Good video jeesby
> 
> Overall the extraction looked great:good:
> 
> A couple of things....
> 
> 1. Are you getting 0% retention with the lens hood?... I use a brush in the throat and chute to achieve 0%
> 
> 2. Notice the pressure gauge on brewtus already showing 7ish bar before you started pulling the shot? i would bleed the pressure off to 0bar before installing PF. (would this affect pre-infusion?)
> 
> 3. I just dump my tamper straight on top the mound followed by a light nutate to level the grinds in basket. Though I do clean the edges of the basket with my finger where it comes into contact group seal.


1. A couple of pumps and the retention is negligible. Sometimes gives it a wee brush with my finger if there's any stubborn grinds but normally clear enough.

2. No line pressure as using a tank so not sure why the boiler shows that sometimes? Will bleed off in future though.

3. Do you have a flat or convex tamper? Didn't have much joy tamping without levelling but I'll try it again tomorrow morning. Telling myself getting a convex or plan2convex would help though!


----------



## GS11

jeebsy said:


> 1. A couple of pumps and the retention is negligible. Sometimes gives it a wee brush with my finger if there's any stubborn grinds but normally clear enough.


Excellent stuff and glad too see you are getting on with the lens hood.



jeebsy said:


> 2. No line pressure as using a tank so not sure why the boiler shows that sometimes? Will bleed off in future though.


My group pressure randomly builds up as well....though always bleed off.



jeebsy said:


> 3. Do you have a flat or convex tamper? Didn't have much joy tamping without levelling but I'll try it again tomorrow morning. Telling myself getting a convex or plan2convex would help though!


I'm using a Torr Plan2Convex with a just the weight of the tamper to perform a light nutate.

I achieve a level puck, though think would prefer a trapeze convex base for nutation, as I sometimes snag the sides of the basket with this method.

In hindsight I would have liked to have tried a few different sized handles/ bases before purchasing the classic p2c though overall am happy with it.


----------



## Neill

Thought it was an acme cup. Where did you get it from. Really like the colour.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers, GS11. Will maybe think more about the Torrs before diving in but the XS plan2convex seems to fit the bill as don't nutate much. Have you seen an improvement since nutating?

Neill, got it from a cafe/roaster called Caravan in London. A cafe near my work used them but didn't have any for sale and they were tricky to find online so gave up. Turns out Caravan stock though so picked one up from them.


----------



## GS11

jeebsy said:


> Cheers, GS11. Will maybe think more about the Torrs before diving in but the XS plan2convex seems to fit the bill as don't nutate much. Have you seen an improvement since nutating?


I was dealing at one stage with channeling issues and found nutating sorted that out and have stuck with it since.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> There can be a lot of shit stuck to the side of basket - aside from getting a Torr how do you deal with that? Or does it matter?


It doesn't matter to me but then I have a 58.4mm Torr tamp (plan to convex) which may not leave as much crap around the side of the basket. I can also tamp onto the mound which gives a great seal around the puck to stop the bad doughnuts.

I do try but it'd be nice if it just dropped more centrally.

Might be worth trying the Elvinator, it's pretty easy to knock up and works pretty well for me.

It's a great video though and aside from the slight ring at the start the extraction looks great and at the end of the day it the taste in the cup that's king. That grinder looks even more awesome in video form!









Spence


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Thought espresso sorry expresso was your no 1 hate gary.......


You beat me to it - great minds think alike


----------



## CallumT

Nice little video jeebs, still staring in awe at that royals paint job.

A little shute in the doser would help distribution, some of the best I've seen are moulded then ground flat this seems extensive but it's what I would probably do if I still had a mazzer - anfim doser on a royal is also food for thought.


----------



## Soll

CallumT said:


> Nice little video jeebs, still staring in awe at that royals paint job.
> 
> A little shute in the doser would help distribution, some of the best I've seen are moulded then ground flat this seems extensive but it's what I would probably do if I still had a mazzer - anfim doser on a royal is also food for thought.


Hi Callum

I to have a Mazzer SJ which I purchased from Mr shades he had a paper shoot cut out and it's ok for keeping grinds from going all over the work top but I was wondering if the anfim doses would work for the SJ?


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> It doesn't matter to me but then I have a 58.4mm Torr tamp (plan to convex) which may not leave as much crap around the side of the basket. I can also tamp onto the mound which gives a great seal around the puck to stop the bad doughnuts.
> 
> Might be worth trying the Elvinator, it's pretty easy to knock up and works pretty well for me.
> 
> It's a great video though and aside from the slight ring at the start the extraction looks great and at the end of the day it the taste in the cup that's king. That grinder looks even more awesome in video form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spence


Cheers. Might try and make an Elvinator at the weekend then. The Torr is looking more and more like the solution to my problems too....



CallumT said:


> Nice little video jeebs, still staring in awe at that royals paint job.
> 
> A little shute in the doser would help distribution, some of the best I've seen are moulded then ground flat this seems extensive but it's what I would probably do if I still had a mazzer - anfim doser on a royal is also food for thought.


Do you means like this? http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/modding-mazzer-t17374.html Coffeechap was talking about sticking an Anfim doser on a Mazzer when he was round but they seem hard to source in the UK - only seen then on espressoparts and they're well expensive!


----------



## garydyke1

drude said:


> You beat me to it - great minds think alike


I cant decide which I hate most, so they both win.


----------



## garydyke1

just make the schnozz more tapered \ / rather than | |

Mine I can move around and angle it slightly to the right. Promise to do a video soon


----------



## garydyke1

Torr Trapez Convex FTW, you pull up and it sucks the loose grinds down (plus allows better nutation if that floats your boat) . The standard straight sided convex doesnt .


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> just make the schnozz more tapered \ / rather than | |
> 
> Mine I can move around and angle it slightly to the right. Promise to do a video soon


Did you not say to make the exit 5mm wider which would be more | |? Will have a play about tomorrow anyway.



garydyke1 said:


> Torr Trapez Convex FTW, you pull up and it sucks the loose grinds down (plus allows better nutation if that floats your boat) . The standard straight sided convex doesnt .


Are there any downsides to a trapez?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Did you not say to make the exit 5mm wider which would be more | |? Will have a play about tomorrow anyway.


Gary's schnozz is like no other I have seen, it's certainly a MK2, maybe MK3 as far as I'm concerned. It looks like it's in two sections and the bottom section tapers to a more narrow opening and can be pointed in different directions. My explanation will never do it justice, wait for the vid


----------



## garydyke1

It is 2 sections. outer section is simply the mk1 made from a mouse-mat plastic cover, its wedged in tight.

The inner section is free floating , made from thick paper / thin card and coated in selotape. Custom angle (many versions binned after trial and error!) Ive not documented its dimensions and will be in trouble should it get damaged!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Are there any downsides to a trapez?


Perhaps it isnt quite as self - levelling, so you have to concentrate a little harder on being straight with the tamp down. I personally dont find this an issue


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> I cant decide which I hate most, so they both win.


I think the tap is the worst, will get a photo of the torr I git rave to show another reason why I hare the tap.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5185


Is the elvinator supposed to be a bit asymmetric or have I just made an arse of this? Seems to be dumping the grinds a lot more centrally now but not sure if it's optimal.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5185
> 
> 
> Is the elvinator supposed to be a bit asymmetric or have I just made an arse of this? Seems to be dumping the grinds a lot more centrally now but not sure if it's optimal.


That looks ok, it's designed to correct the left throw of the grinds into the basket (hence the slope on that side) and should dump them pretty nicely in the basket.


----------



## jeebsy

Elvinator in action. Need to tap the portafilter to settle the bed a bit as the pile of grinds gets too high and shot was a bit quick but it's a much better distribution. Still a wee dead spot though.


----------



## Neill

I used to get blind spots like that until I started nutating. The convex base helped too.


----------



## jeebsy

The Torr is calling....


----------



## Neill

And so it should, love mine.


----------



## jeebsy

Is yours a plan2convex or straight up convex? Trapez or straight sides?


----------



## Neill

I have a goldfinger which only come with one type of base. I think its just a standard convex.


----------



## c_squared

The paint job on that grinder looks even better up close!!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> the pile of grinds gets too high and shot was a bit quick but it's a much better distribution. Still a wee dead spot though.[/font]


If you trimmed about 1-2mm off the bottom of the elvinator you'd get a wider less peaked distribution.

A convex base would sort out the donut-start of that extraction I recon.

Dealing with a really peaked-mound - Note how the barista distributes at 16 seconds on this vid





 Ive recently start incorporating a similar process into my shot making but I leave it slight mounded in the centre. The results seem to be really consistent.


----------



## jeebsy

That seems like a slightly more refined Stockfleth - will try it out and give the elvinator a wee trim.


----------



## garydyke1

deleted post ....


----------



## glevum

perfect....lovely mound there.


----------



## jeebsy

Says the video has been removed?


----------



## garydyke1

Yes, I tried better quality


----------



## jeebsy

Now that's some serious thwacking


----------



## c_squared

Holy crap, I'd be worried about getting thwackers cramp if I tried that!


----------



## garydyke1

It takes 180 kg deadlifts and 130kg ass-to-grass squats to achieve such feats of thwacking strength!


----------



## jeebsy

Is that 1RM?

13 char


----------



## Neill

I can't see your hand in that vid. Are you moving faster than light?


----------



## Xpenno

Neill said:


> I can't see your hand in that vid. Are you moving faster than light?


Either that or shoddy camera work


----------



## garydyke1

Hell yes . I'm only 11 stone !

That's no straps , no belt , double over hand grip . Squats way past parallel


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Either that or shoddy camera work


Must be the caffeine . The Sage makes some nasty shots hey ?


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Hell yes . I'm only 11 stone !
> 
> That's no straps , no belt , double over hand grip . Squats way past parallel


Good lifting! My PB for squat is 177.5kg but that was at 16.5 stone.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Good lifting! My PB for squat is 177.5kg but that was at 16.5 stone.


Never been good on squats , comparatively long legs . Leg press is 400kg no worries tho.

Did a 187.5 deadlift 5 years ago , no straps , however a belt and hitch grip @ 12.5 st.

So I'm stronger now but wary of aging joints


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is all getting a bit Men's Health isn't it ?


----------



## garydyke1

There's nothing healthy about endangering ones spine through iron


----------



## jeebsy

That's good deadlifting, especially at a relatively low weight. Never took to deads as much as squats for some reason. Train well light in comparison these days but at a much slower tempo.


----------



## garydyke1

See what you think


----------



## jeebsy

Extraction envy.


----------



## garydyke1

Any updates Jeebs?


----------



## jeebsy

Two shots this morning, one I leveled a bit which had the slightest dead spot and one the other I just tamped which poured quite nicely and was probably the best shot since changing machine/grinder. Still need to have more of a play about and the convex tamper is on the way


----------



## jeebsy

Took 2mm off elvinator which didn't help much so took another 2mm off, getting a fairly central mound and clearance isn't an issue


----------



## Charliej

WEll having watched gary's thwacking, it just reinforces the fact that I will never be able to get on with a dosered grinder with my iffy hands I couldn't even manage half that speed, so I guess I'll be sticking to on demand grinders.


----------



## Soll

Charliej said:


> WEll having watched gary's thwacking, it just reinforces the fact that I will never be able to get on with a dosered grinder with my iffy hands I couldn't even manage half that speed, so I guess I'll be sticking to on demand grinders.


Having the Mazzer SJ dosser I can see myself upgrading to an on demand one quite soon as it's getting on my nerves already. But I kind of see it as a learning curve, like I have to earn the right to an on demand grinder by first using a dosser. Similar to being on the righteous path to enlightenment !


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Soll said:


> I kind of see it as a learning curve, like I have to earn the right to an on demand grinder by first using a dosser. Similar to being on the righteous path to enlightenment !


Very true Soll, I have a similar view, it's a definite journey.

Or for those who are less into Zen.... it's a bit like Pokemon


----------



## garydyke1

I went from 2 ''On-demand'' grinders back to Doser. Never been happier with the espresso. I doubt the thwacking needs to be quite so fast to do the distribution job.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I went from 2 ''On-demand'' grinders back to Doser. Never been happier with the espresso. I doubt the thwacking needs to be quite so fast to do the distribution job.


Which on demands did you have Gary?


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> I went from 2 ''On-demand'' grinders back to Doser. Never been happier with the espresso. I doubt the thwacking needs to be quite so fast to do the distribution job.


It certainly doesn't, I get great distribution from my robur and royal with a slower thwack


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> It certainly doesn't, I get great distribution from my robur and royal with a slower thwack[
> 
> Your thwacking speed is more to do with your age though isn't it .....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Which on demands did you have Gary?


Azkoyen - decent grinder if a little unusual . Mini-e - abysmal . Do you count a doserless mc2 as on demand ? Haha


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Azkoyen - decent grinder if a little unusual . Mini-e - abysmal . Do you count a doserless mc2 as on demand ? Haha


Did the azkoyen have a consistent dose then?


----------



## garydyke1

Actually it did . I believe it's still servicing Tutbury Tea Room well


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bit of the big side aren't they ?


----------



## garydyke1

Like a huge air con unit crossed with a Russian tank


----------



## coffeechap

Yes but quite surprising


----------



## coffeechap

Got three of them at the mo !!!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Ahead of their time


----------



## Mrboots2u

I want Dyson to start making coffee grinders ..... With some kind of smart ball and to the skirting board technology


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Got three of them at the mo !!!!!


Russian tanks ?


----------



## garydyke1

Grinders . They are the be-all and end-all with coffee . Someone could clean up if they got one right


----------



## Charliej

Some days my hands are that stiff particularly in a morning that thwacking a doser would be nigh on impossible. I've not had any issues with my RR55 being on demand, but I've also never seen say an SJ on demand version to compare it with.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5231


View attachment 5232


20 in 32 out in 30 seconds. Great tasting shots for the second day. Giving the Elvinator a nose job might just have done the trick.


----------



## Xpenno

Looking good mate! Both Distribution and shot are pulling me towards the coffee machine


----------



## garydyke1

Good work! Im working on my own sits-on-top-of-the-beans-anti-popcorn-system (SOTOT-BAPS) , once again I default to the world of consumer product packaging and a stanley knife.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Good work! Im working on my own sits-on-top-of-the-beans-anti-popcorn-system (SOTOT-BAPS) , once again I default to the world of consumer product packaging and a stanley knife.


Looking forward to seeing the results of this, my 3d printed stuff should hopefully be here today/tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## garydyke1

Ok here's mk1 of the SOTOT-BAPS









And it works !


----------



## garydyke1

I'll try again


----------



## garydyke1

The bottom is off a showergel bottle. The middle of which sits about 2mm above the grinders centre bolt. The outer edges fall around the bolt and sit lower. The whole thing sits on the beans (I tested with 20g) and drop with it as it grinds. When the widest part of the tamper comes into contact with the rim in the Royals throat it stops. The tape is slippy so the whole thing slides nicely up and down, it centres itself, and, provides enough weight.

Not bad for a first stab. This knocks about 3-5 seconds off total grind time when single dosing


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> This knocks about 3-5 seconds off total grind time when single dosing


That's pretty significant. What bottle is the base from?


----------



## garydyke1

This brand

http://www.amazon.com/Korres-Mint-Shower-Fl-Oz-Greece/dp/B0087XSIHO


----------



## jeebsy

I'm a big Korres fan, should have an almost empty bottle in the somewhere. Will try it out later


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5243


View attachment 5244


Getting fairly repeatable now.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244
> 
> 
> Getting fairly repeatable now.


Jeebs - that picture nearly got blocked by my porn filter.... coffee porn at it's finest. Hard core coffee porn!

I'm off for a a quicky now (coffee)


----------



## jeebsy

Haha. My first quicky this morning was so good I had to get another in before leaving the house.

The Torr has made everything right with the world.


----------



## Daren

I had the same experience when I got my Torr. I found it surprising what a difference it made to my consistency!


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I had the same experience when I got my Torr. I found it surprising what a difference it made to my consistency!


Deep down I was quite sceptical as to how much of a difference it would make - only made three shots with it but it really does seem to help.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Deep down I was quite sceptical as to how much of a difference it would make - only made three shots with it but it really does seem to help.


Which one did you go for in the end?

Spence


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5256


Pear convex XS


----------



## Xpenno

Very nice indeed!


----------

